# Wedding gift



## 83kamaleon (Jun 8, 2022)

This is a present for the wedding of a dear friend of mine,the steel is Yu shoku mokume clad San mai from takefu,the handle in a frame of maple and ebony and so is the saya,pins are in steel,brass and bronze to match the metals in the blade.The safety pin is merely decorative with a piece of the same takefu steel since the blade seats with a press fit,hope you like it.


----------



## Atso_J (Jun 8, 2022)

Doesn't really matter if I like it or not (I do!) but that dear friend of yours is going to absolutely love it!


----------



## Terryy (Jun 9, 2022)

If I was your dear friend and got this knife as a present, I'd be happy! Just imagine: I'd have a perfect woman, great friend and amazing knife


----------



## Dhoff (Jun 9, 2022)

Stunning cladding, nice work


----------



## Michael J.R. (Jun 16, 2022)

Beautiful blade!


----------

